# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Acute alvleesklierontsteking kan dodelijk zijn

## FRANCOIS580

*Steve Jobs, stichter én bezieler van Apple, overleed aan de gevolgen van kanker aan de alvleesklier of pancres. De wereld treurde om Steve Jobs, die gedurende vele jaren het aangezicht van onze maatschappij mee bepaalde, maar tegelijkertijd maakten we ook op negatieve wijze kennis met onze alvleesklier. De meerderheid wist niet eens van het bestaan van dit orgaan. Nochtans speelt je alvleesklier een erg belangrijke rol bij het spijsverteringsproces. Wat is nu precies de alvleesklier en welke functie heeft dit orgaan? Wat zijn de symptomen van problemen met de alvleesklier, en hoe kunnen we deze in de eerste plaats voorkomen, maar ook genezen?*

*(Francois580)*


Ondanks onze geringe kennis van de alvleesklier of pancreas, heeft dit orgaan een erg belangrijke functie. Je alvleesklier is een langgerekte, trosvormige en één van de grootste klieren van je lichaam. Je alvleesklier bevindt zich achter in je bovenbuik, en is de naaste buur van je twaalfvingerige darm, je lever en je gal. Bij volwassenen is de alvleesklier tussen de twaalf en vijftien centimeter groot, en gemiddeld van één tot drie centimeter dik. De alvleesklier heeft een belangrijke endocriene functie. Daarbij speelt ze een belangrijke rol bij je suikerstofwisseling, en bij het regelen van je bloedsuikerspiegel. Je alvleesklier of pancreas is ook belangrijk voor het goede verloop van je spijsvertering. 



Alvleesklier produceert insuline




Je alvleesklier bestaat uit verschillende kleine klieren die onder meer instaan voor de productie van de insuline en glucagon. Beide hormonen spelen een hoofdrol bij je suikerstofwisseling. Zij houden je bloedsuikerspiegel op het gewenste peil. Je alvleesklier reageert op de hoeveelheid suiker in je bloed. Stijgt je suikergehalte, dan zal je alvleesklier extra insuline aanmaken. Insuline stimuleert op zijn beurt je lever en spieren om meer glucose uit je bloed op te nemen. Zowel je lever als je spieren slaan deze glucose op in de vorm van glycogeen, waardoor je suikerspiegel weer in evenwicht is...


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Zo lees je maar wat je lichaam allemaal kan doen.

----------

